
How to Hack Into a Boeing 787 - jmorin007
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,331088,00.html
======
tlrobinson
_Gunter, the Boeing spokeswoman, mentioned that maintenance technicians with
laptops will be able to wirelessly access and download information from the
787's administrative network while the plane is on the ground.

Likewise, gate personnel in the terminal can upload flight plans and passenger
information via Wi-Fi to the cabin crew's onboard intranet._

Using WiFi to upload flight plans seems like a particularly bad idea...

~~~
joshwa
Flight Plans in the context of the cabin crew probably means basics like
destination, duration, gate and baggage claim info, connecting flights for
passengers, etc.

Flight plans going to the _flight crew_ are an entirely different matter.

------
redorb
The airplane has 3 networks (navigation, entertainment and flight) - the
reason they are connected (unknown)

------
Tichy
"Boeing denies that a computer-security problem exists, and says further that
if it does, it's already been corrected."

That sentence does not sound very reassuring...

------
Tichy
New Hardware Found: Airbus A310
<http://www.heise.de/ct/schlagseite/03/01/gross.jpg>

------
dkokelley
_The best firewall is 6 inches of air_

...unless the system is wireless. I claim that the best firewall is the "off"
button.

------
gills
Hmm, let's see...expert cited: Seattle Times tech reporter. Yep, definitely a
computer security guru. Smells like FUD/anti-PR.

